# Kristen Stewart: Meist gehasste Frau Hollywoods? Ihr Karriereende?



## beachkini (31 Juli 2012)

Dass Kristen Stewart (22) ausgerechnet einem der begehrtesten Männer Hollywoods, Robert Pattinson (26), fremdgehen könnte, hätte wohl niemand vermutet. Letzte Woche dann die schokierenden News: Die Twilight-Darstellerin hatte eine Affäre. Ausgerechnet mit Regisseur Rupert Sanders (41) – einem verheirateten Familienvater. Mit dieser Aktion, die sich sogar über Monate hingezogen haben soll, macht sich die 22-Jährige immer unbeliebter.

Kritiker gehen sogar so weit, zu sagen, dass „*Kristen die meist gehasste Frau Hollywoods ist.*“ Das soll eine Quelle, die am Hollywoodgeschehen nah dran ist, einem Journalisten der britischen The Sun verraten haben. Vermutet wird obendrein, dass Kristens Karriere-Ende nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist. „*Weibliche Kinogänger haben einen Grund gesucht, sie nicht zu mögen und nun haben sie einen gefunden. Viele von Robs Anhängern werden ihre Filme boykottieren. Es wird ein langer Weg für sie werden, zurückzukommen, sowohl professionell als auch persönlich.*“

Für die Schauspielerin ein herber Schlag, sollten sich die Vermutungen bewahrheiten. Schließlich versucht sie, genau wie viele ihrer Kollegen der Vampir-Saga, ihr „Twilight“-Image loszuwerden und zur Abwechslung in andere, herausforderndere Rollen zu schlüpfen. Die einzige Rolle könnte im schlimmsten Fall aber die der arbeitslosen Schauspielerin werden.
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Juli 2012)

Warum??


----------



## Q (31 Juli 2012)

> Schließlich versucht sie, genau wie viele ihrer Kollegen der Vampir-Saga, ihr „Twilight“-Image loszuwerden und zur Abwechslung in andere, herausforderndere Rollen zu schlüpfen.



na dann eben die des ganz ganz bösen Mädchens


----------



## thotti (31 Juli 2012)

Zum fremd gehen gehören immer mindestens zwei.


----------



## TobiasB (31 Juli 2012)

So ist das und der hat sich nicht mal stören lassen,als die papas geknipst haben das war absicht.


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Juli 2012)

sie ist ja nicht die einzige, die es getan hat/tut, also auch das Gewitter geht vorbei, wenn wieder eine Scheidung ansteht oder Suri heimlich pafft oder George Clooney heiratet, oh das ist bestimmt eine "Ente"


----------



## steven91 (31 Juli 2012)

was will man erwarten...sie ist heiß...ich würde auch schwach werden


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Aug. 2012)

Im scheinheiligem Amerika ist alles möglich!


----------

